# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Motivo agujero cuadrado/redondo en monedas chinas

## tsunami_

Hola a todos

Sigo tratando de aprender numismagia aunque no estoy pudiendo dedicarle el tiempo que merece.

Me ha surgido una duda que no he sido capaz de responder. No va a ningún lado pero igual me podeis ayudar ya que me pica mucho la curiosidad.

Las monedas para magia chinas tienen en el centro un zócalo cuadrado pero luego el agujero es redondo. Las chinas de verdad tienen el agujero cuadrado para representar la tierra y el exterior circular para representar el cielo.

¿Hay algún motivo para que las monedas de magia no sigan el diseño original?

Gracias a todos y feliz año.

----------


## tsunami_

He descubierto un caso que lo justifica.

Agujeros cuadrados en casc. y moneda.

Un saludo

----------

